# REPARATIONS for black or American citizens of African descent.



## AveryJarhman (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello. Regarding REPARATIONS for black or American citizens of African descent.

In the 1980s when I applied for a government job I WAS a supporter of Affirmative Action. So I was not upset when I scored 99% on the NYPD civil service exam and due to Affirmative Action policies at that time, I was placed at the bottom of the hiring list, while candidates who scored the minimum 75% were eligible to be placed at the top of the civil service hiring list.

AA policies delayed me being hired, as well as my ability to retire younger, by more than a year.

Frankly, I harbored no ill will because growing up in the 60s and witnessing fear, as well as hate leveled at fellow citizens who happened to be black, made me ill.

I had no problem with AA policies offering a helping hand to a population of fellow citizens who for generations were basically crapped on. Thankfully Mr. Berry Gordy, the father of Motown, promoted a positive *HEALTHY *image of my black or American neighbors of African descent, **convincing young developing me* *my neighbors with big bushy or tight Afros are no different from anyone else.

Several years later AA policies within the NYPD delayed my promotion to detective investigator. Which kinda irked me because solely based on their complexions, a few officers were pushed ahead of me for promotion.

One was a female officer whose was assigned to write parking summons all day. While off-duty she learned some info that broke an important case. Good for her! Though I'm not certain this fortuitous act qualifies a uniform patrol officer for immediate promotion to detective investigator or specialist.

What really irked me, she was a slacker, and could not be promoted until she came off the department's "Chronic Sick List." When placed on the "Chronic Sick List" a cop was under extra scrutiny by the dept.

The summons officer was advised due to her good work in helping to solve an important case she was going to be promoted, receiving a nice little raise in pay along with a shiny new gold detective shield.

HOWEVER, before she could be promoted she would have to comply with dept rules, waiting until she was removed from the "Chronic Sick List".

Guess what the summons officer did two days after being told she was getting a pay raise if she stopped calling in sick....YUP, she called in sick...and believe it or not eventually she was promoted. 

Frankly, I believe victims of crimes committed by troubled or mentally ill Americans raised and nurtured by *SELFISH*, immature, apathetic moms who failed to competently raise children maturing into reasonably responsible teen and adult citizens, SHOULD BE compensated for the emotional and/or physical PAIN they experienced when harmed by 'living wild' teens and adults who in many instances are peeved at the world for experiencing the *UNHEALTHY*, potentially life scarring situation their moms intentionally introduced them to.


​
Among the COUNTLESS victims I'd like to see offered REPARATIONS is school guidance counselor Mrs. Julie Dombo.

Man sentenced to 31 years in shooting that left woman an amputee

Another innocent VICTIM of generational black or African American Child Abuse I'd like to see compensated is a new Korean immigrant who in the mid-1980s opened a sneaker shop on Nostrand Ave.

Driving home one evening he became lost, stopping for gas at a station located across for Brooklyn's traumatized and battle scarred MARCY HOUSES.

While pumping gas he's approached by two young people in their teens displaying a handgun while demanding his wallet. He complies, they decide to discipline him with a bullet hole to his upper leg. He nearly bleeds out, though survives and while recuperating from the devastating injury, ends up losing the business he opened a few weeks earlier. His wife and partner was still learning the new language and could not operate the store by herself while he spent months recovering from the *HATE* and VIOLENCE he was targeted for.

"The **HATE** U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur

In this instance the* *EVERYONE* *was a soft, easy going gentleman who did not deserve to nearly lose his life because two apparent emotionally or mentally disturbed kids, whose mothers EMOTIONALLY FVVKED them up, wanted some cash to buy whatever...or perhaps they were just bored?

I'm serious, I want to see American society receive REPARATIONS for costs associated arresting, prosecuting and incarcerating UNTOLD NUMBERS of apparent emotionally or mentally ill Americans who *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* were IRRESPONSIBLY introduced to a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, COMMUNITY VIOLENCE and **HATE*!*

​
​
The lesser point of this writing, I believe I have already made Reparations via Affirmative Actions policies designed to assist my fellow citizens. I'll leave it to YOU to figure out my *LARGER *point!

I'm closing this writing by sharing my firm, unwavering belief that* victims of US Government Sponsored Child Abuse & Poverty* deserve REPARATIONS for being forced to experience, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, *HATE *and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

​___
Introducing *'SOULutions'* oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Education & *PREVENTION *Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

___
*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates" *By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.



​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------

